# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Girl with a penis

## liahana

I had a dream last night that was so strange, both visually and emotionally, that I need to talk it out.  I'm a 39-yr-old female, divorced 2 years, have three kids, attorney in Texas.  For the past couple of months, I've been dating a guy from France.  Nothing serious, very casual.  I generally have a lot of trouble sleeping, don't normally sleep more than 5-6 hours per night, but for the past 4 or 5 nights, I can't seem to get enough sleep.  We're talking 10 or so hours here.  Also very strange.  But I haven't been dreaming....until last night.

In my dream, I'm at a party at someone's house.  I don't recognize anyone from my waking life, but I seem to know the people in this dream.  There's a girl, very pretty, young, kinda fragile-looking with long brown hair.  I don't know her in the dream, and she's very shy, but she sticks with me in the dream and there's this attraction.  So finally I'm sort of overwhelmed with it and I move in to kiss her and I remember feeling like I was being too rough and she pulled back from me.  But we started kissing again and we wind up in bed.  For the record, I've never had a lesbian encounter.  We don't have sex, we basically just kiss and neck and then fall asleep.  And I'm comfortable, nut having any sort of anxiety over the fact that I'm in bed with a woman.  The next morning, I wake up and peek under the covers and discover that this very fragile-looking girl has a HUGE penis! And I feel pleased about that, like YAY!  I can have this girl AND she's got a penis. Win/win.  But she wakes up and discovers that I know she has a penis and has this absolutely violent reaction.  Scratching, yelling, punching, biting.  And I'm just trying to protect myself, and someone walks into the room.  Now this pretty girl has turned into a big Hispanic guy I don't recognize, and he tells the person who came into the room that everything is fine.  The person leaves, I'm still cowering, and now the big Hispanic guy in the French guy that I'm dating, making sure I'm ok.  And I'm not happy to see him, or relieved, just wondering what happened to the girl.  And then I woke up.

Any ideas?

----------


## Luna

Maybe... the Hispanic guy in the the French guy thing... maybe it means your confused about the relationship and your thinking different about it.

The Girl with a huge penis might be the symbolism of your masculinity? Like your the more Dominant in the relationship... or it could mean your hiding a VERY HUGE secret and its eating away at you. Maybe your dream is telling you to confess

----------


## Nilabimini

Hrmmm, okay, I'll try....

To see a hermaphrodite symbolizes the union of opposites and of balance.
The penis represents sexual energy, power, aggression and fertility.  A very large penis suggests doubts and anxieties about your sexual drive/libido.
To dream about same-sex/homosexual encounter (but you aren't in your waking life) shows a union with aspects of yourself.  Symbolic of self-love, acceptance and compassion.  

If you don't mind me asking, the guy from France... how often do you see one another?  How well do you know each other?  because of the nature of this dream, I am assuming that the 2 of you have not been physically intimate, yet?  Have you ever had a negative encounter with someone or something Hispanic?

Depending on how well you know this man, or how strong your feelings are invested into him, your dream may be symbolic of fearing to find something about this guy that you may not like or agree with. Delve deeper into how the two of you perceive each other and where you are hoping the relationship will progress to.  And try to always be honest and upfront with one another, otherwise, what's the point in wasting the time getting to know the other...

Hopefully this is a little helpful, take care.

~Steph ☼

----------

